# Application webbroser sortie video?



## balance (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir si il y a une  
Application webbroser qui fonctionnerait avec sortie video

Sa me permetrais de surfer sur grand écran depuis Ipad

Merci et A+


----------



## kriso (30 Août 2010)

balance a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si il y a une
> Application webbroser qui fonctionnerait avec sortie video
> ...


 
GoodReader : 0,79 euro, possède un browser simplifié.


----------



## balance (31 Août 2010)

Krisco

Sa tombe bien j'utilise cette appli
Merci pour l'info


----------

